# Kevin Levron possible come back?



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Has anyone been following him starting to train again? he has made seriously amazing gains in 5 short weeks man! proves the old muscle memory plays a big part along with "supplimentation"

http://kevinlevrone.wordpress.com/


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah he looks awesome, im really chuffed hes at it again, my fav bbr


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

It's interesting stuff mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

**** me, amazing transformation so far!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

SIHT!! I cant believe thats him.. He was a mammoth back in the day!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Goose said:


> SIHT!! I cant believe thats him.. He was a mammoth back in the day!


Yeah this always confuses the fack out of me how could someone was on the top of his game let himself go down like this.

I was very dissapointed when i saw arnold's images on the pool he looked like shat, even some ppl in his age still holding on very well.

That's why i always thought about the debate of "once you are in the gear there is no out without massive losses".

It kept holding me back thinkin i will not be able to maintain my gains from gear if i decided to keep it natural for a while.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Crazy really!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

He said he is not considering a stage comeback but I for one would sure love to see it


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WRT said:


> Crazy really!


That is crazy!!!!! Seriously though do you think its possible for him to get back to the same size as before?? as now he looks like an average Joe to be honest with you.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Crazy really!


Now you put it like that....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> That is crazy!!!!! Seriously though do you think its possible for him to get back to the same size as before?? as now he looks like an average Joe to be honest with you.


 Check out his last pic up there^^^

Hardly looks like average Joe does he. :confused1:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

See this bugs me.

Why doesnt he be completely transparent and disclose his drug use behind this, how much he takes in addition to his dietary habits. Would make for much more interesting reading IMO if only to see how such person is different from the rest of us.

Fair play to him all the same, he obviously genetically gifted.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I was under the impression he was doing this naturally, maybe im wrong.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

robdog said:


> I was under the impression he was doing this naturally, maybe im wrong.


Well that's what he says, I don't doubt him with the genetics he has but he might be on TRT.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Bare in mind his condition when starting wasn't that from 'natty training', he hadn't trained at all for years.

I'd say if he maintained his training and BB lifestyle but had just went natural, he'd have been a completely different specimen when he started this venture.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> Yeah this always confuses the fack out of me how could someone was on the top of his game let himself go down like this.
> 
> I was very dissapointed when i saw arnold's images on the pool he looked like shat, even some ppl in his age still holding on very well.
> 
> ...


Whats hard to understand? he was at the top of his game for many years and decided to quit whilst he was ahead and pursue other avenues namely his band and getting into acting so there was no need for him to try and hold onto that amount of muscle,would hardly say he let himself go either,he still had a fairly decent build by most standards (better than most who post on here in fact) considering he had barely lifted a weight in years.

As for the Arnold comment...FFS mate get a grip,the guy is in his 60's and has been concentrating on his high profile political career for a long time now,i think that will probably be a little more forefront in his mind than eating 6-8 meals a day and training his ass off.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

weeman said:


> Whats hard to understand? he was at the top of his game for many years and decided to quit whilst he was ahead and pursue other avenues namely his band and getting into acting so there was no need for him to try and hold onto that amount of muscle,would hardly say he let himself go either,he still had a fairly decent build by most standards (better than most who post on here in fact) considering he had barely lifted a weight in years.
> 
> As for the Arnold comment...FFS mate get a grip,the guy is in his 60's and has been concentrating on his high profile political career for a long time now,i think that will probably be a little more forefront in his mind than eating 6-8 meals a day and training his ass off.


nice post mr weeman

i totaly agree only in bodybuilding do people expect that the top guys should always look that way forever, you wouldnt expect a athlete form any other sport to maitain the level they were at in there prime as they get older ,

i think its just far more of a shock to see guys who we remember as ripped to **** or monsters looking relativly normal. but there is no way people like markus ruhl or jay cutler can mainain that mass and condition forever its far healthier to be normal ,

my god most people struggle a week after a show, to maintain that look.

no matter how good you have been or how many mr olympias you have won people will always slate you if you let it slide, a you say weeman arnold is a 60 year old man who has achived more in his life than most people can even dream about.

and yet a bad picture in the paper and its oh my god look at the state of arnold lol .

age will get us all in the end rich poor ,skinny or massive it dosent matter we are all heading in the same direction we just take differnt routes

fb


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amen! The size Levrone has put back on in five weeks is fantastic and mainly down to muscle memory (muscle fibres that have a far higher nuclei concentration due to proliferation during previous hypertrophy... more engines in other words!) and whatever else he's doing - what does it matter whether he's clean or not? Just enjoy the show!


----------



## wmullen (Mar 14, 2009)

Total genetic freak, look at the transformation from week 1 to week 2 !

Will be interesting to see if he can hit 245 'natural' in such a short space of time........inspirational stuff.


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

well well i hope he does he was great


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

love it when veteran sportsmen make a comeback, good luck to him


----------

